# برنامج لا يتعدى 1.5 ميجا ولكنة جامد جدا......؟pump



## Eng-Maher (16 أغسطس 2006)

هذا البرنامج اخترتة من حوالى 7 برامج مشابة ولكنة ممتاز جدا ...لية ؟؟
هذا البرنامج شامل لحساب :
1- power efficiency
2-presure control
3- flow control
مع التوضيح برسم بيانى و عمل مقارنة بين انواع الطلمبات اى ايهما افضل فى الاختيار طلمبة ؟؟هورس بور او ؟؟؟كذا هورس بور لكى توضع فى الدائرة ...مع اتاحت فرض لعدد من الصمامات التى ممكن ان توضع بالدائرة وو..ووو الخ من امكانيات اكتشفها انت بنفسك 

ويندرج هذا الموضوع تحت التحليل الهيدروليكى ..
ملحوظة لا تستغنى عن امر help الموجود بالبرنامج .
لعلى هذا البرنامج يرضيكم... والله يوفقكم جميعا ان شاء الله تعالى ..."

.
حجم الملف 1.35 ميجابيت 
رابط جديد 3-4-2007


:33: http://mihd.net/jw5q8x :33: 



تم وضع البرنامج ب ت 9/8/2006 
الرابط هو .....:

[http://www.flotron.co.uk/Resources/metdemo.exe


----------



## motaz_95 (16 أغسطس 2006)

جزيت خيرا
بداية طيبة
وفي انتظار المزيد​


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخى motaz-95


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أغسطس 2006)

كلمة واحدة توحد الله ما رأيكم فى البرنامج ...............؟؟


----------



## amr fathy (16 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا علي البرنامج


----------



## دعيج (16 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خيير اخوي وبارك الله فيك.........


----------



## الطالب الهندسي (16 أغسطس 2006)

*[FRAME="2 10"]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخي Eng-Maher
تم التحميل بنجاح وشكرا جزيلا لك [/FRAME]*


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 أغسطس 2006)

*************************شكرا لكم جميعا وشكر الى اخى الطالب *****************


----------



## مصطفى خليل 11 (17 أغسطس 2006)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 800080 4b0082"] 
........................ شكرا اخى مصطفى والله منورين الموقع ....
[/grade]


----------



## حسام جاسم (18 أغسطس 2006)

عاشت ايدك على البرنامج .


----------



## احمدددددد (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابراهيم العقوري (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا ماهر


----------



## بهاءالدين (18 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_hazem123 (19 أغسطس 2006)

*[frame="11 70"]جزءاك الله خيرا
و نأمل في المزيد من العطاء[/frame]*


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر لكم جميعا....


----------



## الباحثة الصغيرة (1 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،
*
*
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ جزاك الله خير الجزاء، و بارك الله لك و بك  
ألف شكر ......... .. .


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (2 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج
تم التحميل بنجاح 
البرنامج فعلا رائع للغاية ألف شكر 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*



الباحثة الصغيرة قال:


> السلام عليكم،
> *
> *
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ جزاك الله خير الجزاء، و بارك الله لك و بك
> ألف شكر ......... .. .


 
مشكوره جدا وياريت موضوع حلو كدة تشاركى به ان شاء الله . .:12:


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*بارك الله فيك اخى ابو عبدالله*



أبو عبدالله السلفي قال:


> أخي بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج
> تم التحميل بنجاح
> البرنامج فعلا رائع للغاية ألف شكر
> جزاك الله كل خير


 
ايه الكلام الحلو ده ... مشكور..


----------



## العرندس (2 سبتمبر 2006)

كل الشكر والتقدير ..


----------



## a_alsayad (2 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز
جاري التحميل
الف شكر
==========
============================
[FLASH=http://members.lycos.co.uk/visualmx2010/12.swf]width=400 height=350[/FLASH]​


----------



## ENG.A.SAMIR (2 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اخى سيد وسمير وشكر خاص الى اخى العرندس.


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (4 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز و تشكر على هذا المجهود 
والف شكر


----------



## المحتسب لله (4 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاكم الله كل خير يا اخي على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع ورينا يوفقك ويسدد خطاك لما فيه نفع للاسلام والمسليمن

سلاااااااااااااااااام​


----------



## uday12 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

[size=2[B][align=center]]السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير

اخوك[/size][/align][/B]


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (7 سبتمبر 2006)

[move=up]شكرااااااااااااااااااا[/move]


----------



## ahmed morshidy (9 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (11 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس بالفطره (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*خطأ فني - مهندس ماهر ارجو المساعده*

:80: السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

جهد مشكور وسعي مقبول انشاء الله

عندي مشكله !! لا اعرف السبب

*كل ما اضغط على الرابط كمبيوتري يعمل ريستارت[/:33: COLOR]* لوحده هل هذا الخلل مني او من الرابط 

ارجو المساعده 

وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## motaz_95 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي مهمندس بالفطرة الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*اخى الرابط شغال تمام بس حاول........*



مهندس بالفطره قال:


> :80: السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> جهد مشكور وسعي مقبول انشاء الله
> 
> ...




بس حاول تستبدل الرامات الخاصة بجهازك اكيد بها عطب ... اوعندك فيرس جامد ..... فالموقع يرفضك..
حاول وان شاء الله خير. :55:


----------



## Fennec82 (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي على البرنامج


----------



## جولف (22 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يكرمك يارب


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 سبتمبر 2006)

Fennec82 قال:


> شكرا اخي على البرنامج



مشكور اخى .. شرفت المنتدى


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 سبتمبر 2006)

Fennec82 قال:


> شكرا اخي على البرنامج



اهلا بيك اخ جديد فى المنتدى


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (22 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا ياباشا على البرنامج 
انا مش هقدر اقولك راى فيه الا لما اشتغل عليه


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 سبتمبر 2006)

وده عين العقل يا هندسا مشكور اخى mohamedhassan20


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (29 سبتمبر 2006)

[mark="ccff99"]شكرا على هذا البرنامج، وهذه مساهمة مني
بصور فيديو عن كيفية اشتغال المضخات الغاطسة[/mark]

:67: :31: :63:


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى بدر كتير وشكرا على الهديه


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (30 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك جزيل الشكر 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*أيها الاخوة ، السلام عليكم
هذه مجموعة صور فيديو لأنواع من التربينات
المستعملة بالمضخات الكهربائية الغاطسة.*
:81: :1: :67: 
اذا أردتم يمكن أن أوافيكم بصور أخرى للتربينات.


----------



## نورا نور (1 أكتوبر 2006)

بالفعل برنامج ممتاز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*وهذه مجموعة أخرى من صور الفيديو
حول الربينات*


----------



## mohamedradi (1 أكتوبر 2006)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (1 أكتوبر 2006)

هذا واجب 
ونحن في الخدمة ان شاء الله


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (2 أكتوبر 2006)

بدرالدين الأسمر قال:


> [mark="ccff99"]شكرا على هذا البرنامج، وهذه مساهمة مني
> بصور فيديو عن كيفية اشتغال المضخات الغاطسة[/mark]
> 
> :67: :31: :63:



بدرالدين الأسمر


----------



## eng_game3 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## agent-x (6 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يعطيييك العافيه اخوى ماهر


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (6 أكتوبر 2006)

[بارك الله فيك]


----------



## Bioengineer (7 أكتوبر 2006)

جميل جدا .. 
هل لديك فكرة عن برنامج ProPneu لديا نسخة لكن تجريبة وابحث عن الاصلية
هذا البرناج جدا رائع ارجو ممن لدية نسخة كاملة ان لايبخل علينا


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة*



م.عادل صلاح قال:


> جميل جدا ..
> هل لديك فكرة عن برنامج ProPneu لديا نسخة لكن تجريبة وابحث عن الاصلية
> هذا البرناج جدا رائع ارجو ممن لدية نسخة كاملة ان لايبخل علينا



مشكوووور وسوف احاول ان شاء الله


----------



## السيف العربي (8 أكتوبر 2006)

اسال لماذا لايعمل عندي


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى العربى وضح المشكله واساعدك . شكرا


----------



## مهندس حبوب (14 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى حبوب


----------



## gearbox (17 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الل خيرا


----------



## gearbox (17 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور gearbox


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 ديسمبر 2006)

amr fathy قال:


> شكرا علي البرنامج




مشكور اخى والشكر لله


----------



## ahmed morshidy (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## TheScorbion (10 ديسمبر 2006)

waaaaaaaaaaawo

amizing

thank you


----------



## liondvd (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر عزيزي على البرنامج


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

برنامج حقيقى جيد
مشكور اخى و بارك الله فيك


----------



## asad_lov (10 ديسمبر 2006)

لو سمحتو ممكن خدمه ابغ برامج صيانة السيارات الي تعلم طريقة تركيب اجزاء المحرك والقير مثل المستخدمه عند الوكالات في ورش الصيانه ممكن اذا تكرمتو


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر واتمنى من الله لحضرتك التوفبق ودوام العطاء يا باشمهندس


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 ديسمبر 2006)

محمد مبسوطه قال:


> الف شكر واتمنى من الله لحضرتك التوفبق ودوام العطاء يا باشمهندس



---------------

مشكوووووووووور اخى كتير


----------



## وائل السنيري (15 ديسمبر 2006)

مممممممممممممممششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## al-rahbi (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## aw-eng (27 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## ombo (27 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكوررررر الراحبى
aw-eng
ombo
الف شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 ديسمبر 2006)

وائل السنيري قال:


> مممممممممممممممششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووورررررررررررررر



//////////////////////////
مشكور وائل :55:


----------



## femto_egy (2 يناير 2007)

البرنامج جيد جدا ولك وافر الشكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يناير 2007)

liondvd قال:


> الف شكر عزيزي على البرنامج



------------------
مشكور اخى الكريم // ليون


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يناير 2007)

engrjamal74 قال:


> برنامج حقيقى جيد
> مشكور اخى و بارك الله فيك



------------------------**************---------------
مشكور اخى والله يوافقك :55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يناير 2007)

femto_egy قال:


> البرنامج جيد جدا ولك وافر الشكر



--------------------------
منور المنتدى واهلا بك كصاحب واخ


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 فبراير 2007)

يرفع للافاده


----------



## بولا (19 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن كيف التحميل


----------



## winner_4_ever (19 فبراير 2007)

مشكوور اخوي على المجهود والبرنامج جدا ممتاز


----------



## mimh999 (19 فبراير 2007)

الله اكبر والغزة للاسلام والمسلمين 
جزاكم الله خيرا على تبادل العلم بيننا


----------



## Mu7ammad (19 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​
------------------------------------------------------------
مشكور اخى محمد دا شىء بسيط الى جانب جهدك وتعبك فى المنتدى.


----------



## pilot_789 (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kamal007 (20 فبراير 2007)

*الى الامام*

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل الخير الى الامام


----------



## فؤش2 (22 فبراير 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً وربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## سفر (22 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك..........


----------



## شريف ميهوب (23 فبراير 2007)

The page cannot be displayed


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 فبراير 2007)

والى كل من ساهم بشكور الف شكر لكم


----------



## م/هيما (24 فبراير 2007)

ألف شكر يا م/ماهر


----------



## خالـد (28 فبراير 2007)

الف الف شكر برنامج جميل


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى هيما 
الاخ الفاضل خالد ...


----------



## وسام النوايسه (3 مارس 2007)

الزميل المهندس شكرا لك على هذا البرنامج


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 مارس 2007)

لاشكر على واجب م/ وسام


----------



## amin22 (4 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيير اخوي وبارك الله فيك.........


----------



## ضياء المنسي (4 مارس 2007)

شكرا
والله انا كنت فعلا في حاجه الي هذا البرنامج


----------



## ايهاب موسى (11 مارس 2007)

شكرا وفى انتظار المزيد.
هل لديك أى شء مماثل عن ( seal) وشكرا


----------



## moh6600 (11 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tbuly (11 مارس 2007)

شكراً يامهندس ماهر على البرنامج وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (12 مارس 2007)

*مشكور شكر جزيل على هذا الملف *


----------



## أبو أسحاق (12 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي م/ماهر


----------



## الجدى (12 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
نرجو المزيد


----------



## hazemsakr (16 مارس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 مارس 2007)

amin22 
ضياء المنسي 
ايهاب موسى 
moh6600 
tbuly 
سامي صلاح عبده 
أبو أسحاق 
محمد طلعت الجدى 
hazemsakr 
مشكورين يا جماعه واتمنى لكل واحد فيكم الاستفادة والاستزاده من الملتقى الكريم


----------



## mohamed1985 (16 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخى على هذا البرنامج


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (17 مارس 2007)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## albrof (17 مارس 2007)

البرنامج رائع
وارجو منك ارسال اي برامج مشابة
وخاصة عن :
1. pump selection
2. pipe selection
3. pipeline desgin
4. pump station desgin
5. tanks desgin
وهذا الموضوع مطروح لجميع المهندسين المهتمين بالتحليل الهيدروليكي
وايضا للمهتمين بال oil & gas trnsportaion


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (17 مارس 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## محمد حسني الصوي (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## bayaz (17 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الفتاح فياض (19 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## dobi2003 (24 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 مارس 2007)

mohamed1985 
علي محمد المهندس 
albrof 
mohamed abouzahra 
محمد حسني الصوي 
bayaz 
عبد الفتاح فياض 
dobi2003​والله انا بشكر كل واحد فيكم واهلا وسهلا بكم فى المنتدى الموقر ..


----------



## moh.daowod (27 مارس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## ياسر ادم (28 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## **قطـــــر** (3 أبريل 2007)

السلااااااااام عليكم أخي المهندس ماهر بصرااااحه الأخوة اللي قبلي شكروا فيك وماخلو لي أي مجال ولكن جزيت خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

بالمناسبه البرنامج حاولت أشغله بس بيطلع لي مربع فيه عباره unziped فــ حالوت أشغله ولكن لم يحالفني الحظ


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أبريل 2007)

**قطـــــر** قال:


> السلااااااااام عليكم أخي المهندس ماهر بصرااااحه الأخوة اللي قبلي شكروا فيك وماخلو لي أي مجال ولكن جزيت خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> بالمناسبه البرنامج حاولت أشغله بس بيطلع لي مربع فيه عباره unziped فــ حالوت أشغله ولكن لم يحالفني الحظ



*****************************
مشكور عزيزى وعلشانك رابط جديد اخر .. تفضل 

http://mihd.net/jw5q8x


----------



## طارق الشناوي (5 مايو 2007)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## نوادر امين خليل (5 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## eng-amer80 (5 مايو 2007)

thanx for u


----------



## ريمون عدلي (5 مايو 2007)

شكرا استاذنا الكلايم علي المجهود


----------



## MOHAMED ELGHAISH (5 مايو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً


----------



## speed99a (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## smsm198 (23 يونيو 2007)

thanx alot


----------



## قلب الأحبة (23 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الوافر 
وجعل الله عملك في موازين حسناتك يوم القيامة 
وشكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا


----------



## عبدالباسط رحيم (23 يونيو 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Abdel-Naser (23 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذا البرنامج


----------



## أحمد رأفت (24 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيير


----------



## الميكانيكا (28 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (28 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووور اخى


----------



## مصطفى محمود 88 (28 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين جميعا 

ورابط جديد للبرنامج

http://mihd.net/jw5q8x​


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

shokraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan gedan ya bashmohandas


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أكتوبر 2007)

Eng-Maher قال:


> مشكورين جميعا
> 
> ورابط جديد للبرنامج
> 
> http://mihd.net/jw5q8x​



********************************************************:85: :55: :16:


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (9 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخوكم في الله احمد نجيب


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (9 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس ميجا (9 أكتوبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً لك على البرنامج


----------



## فراس صبحا (10 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فرح ال (10 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا معلومات قيمة ومفيدة


----------



## خالد1390 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## awadelrahman (12 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي الباسوورد؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عمر محمد3 (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

ودمت لنا


----------



## أبو مخلص (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الكريم ونامل المزيد ....


----------



## kamal007 (26 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## magdygamal_8 (6 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mhamad (6 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## salt (6 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## مفيد جمال (6 مايو 2008)

البرنامج ما نزل عندي ارجو افادتي كيف انزله mofed177*************


----------



## هانىحسين (6 مايو 2008)

شكرا اخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سدير عدنان (15 مايو 2008)

thanks for all information


----------



## محمدخالدمحمد (16 مايو 2008)

thx alot
i want more about pipeline system


----------



## مهندس 2006 (16 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخوي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوزيد (16 مايو 2008)

بارك الله بك

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.mam (17 مايو 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (18 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
و جعل جهدك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## غظنفر (20 مايو 2008)

مشكوريين على اي جهد من شانه رفع المستوى العلمي للعرب


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 مايو 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> شكراً لك على البرنامج



*******************

نورت وشرفت اخى الفاضل .. لا شكر على واجب:56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 مايو 2008)

والف شكر لكم جميعا وعلى حسن الردود .


----------



## night1m (21 مايو 2008)

شرا ل اخي ماهر وزا الله عنا ل الخير


----------



## عمران احمد (25 مايو 2008)

انت هايل وربنا يوفقك الى ما يحب و يرضى و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 مايو 2008)

والف شكر لكم جميعا وعلى حسن الردود .


----------



## 007ahmed (27 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خيير اخوي وبارك الله فيك.........


----------



## 007ahmed (27 مايو 2008)

لو سمحتم يااخواني المهندسين اريد ان اعرف كيفية توصيل المكثف بالطلمبه


----------



## 007ahmed (27 مايو 2008)

pls how to connection motor of pump with capacitor


----------



## 007ahmed (27 مايو 2008)

لو سمحتم يااخواني المهندسين اريد ان اعرف كيفية توصيل المكثف بمتور الطلمبة لتحسين الاداء


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (27 مايو 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## midowahba (27 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (27 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء مشكووووووووووور


----------



## زايد الفرجاني (2 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهوداتك ونامل المزيد


----------



## kaka88 (21 يونيو 2008)

خوى البرنامج ما موجود جزاك الله خير


----------



## عدي ابو عجيب (20 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع جهودكم..............
حدا عندو مراجع عن الطاقة الشمسية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## خادم محمد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي الحبيب ........................ لكن لم أتمكن من تنزيل البرنامج


----------



## momm (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ايها المهندسين الافاضل واخى صاحب المشاركه الجميله عذرا لا استطيع التحميل ممكن حد يعرفنى وجزاكم الله خيرا لان الرابط لا يعمل معى


----------



## 007ahmed (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للك
ولكن البرنامج مش عارف انزلة


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (22 سبتمبر 2008)

تم التحميل بنجاح وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## الشيخ1 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الصحراء (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## الثراوين (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على مجهودك المميز الى الامام .



الثراوين


----------



## حازم نجم (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ميكانيكي ديزل (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## امير محمود (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته بالله عليكم ارجو من يعلم اى شىء او يعلم شخص يعلم او كتب او برامج عن vibration analysis بالله عليكم ارجو الرد سريييييييعا من عنده اى شىء يراسلنى رجااااااااااااااء khattab_14262001


----------



## امير محمود (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورين 
جدا 
اخوانى


----------



## امير محمود (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووورين بالله عليكم افيدونى


----------



## محمد سويلم الحياري (11 أكتوبر 2008)

يسلمو علا البرنامج


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

God Bless You


----------



## ايمن32 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

mashkorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## محمد عبدلله (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassan200 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

عندما افتح الرابط بعطيني صفحة مغلقة
لماذا؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن العميد (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## عمووور المصري (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على البرنامج


----------



## هبة الجرادي (12 فبراير 2015)

تسلم وتشكر على المجهود ..
لكن الرابط لا يعمل ..


----------

